# 2010 Clutch/Pressure Plate Parts?



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone no where I can get some new pressure plate parts for 2010 clutch? I need levers and springs. JD doesn't have any. No longer available.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you ask your parts manager at your Deere dealer or is that what the jdparts website said?


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

Both the JD dealer, and the web site. I think I've found an after market place, but still checking it out and comparing part numbers between the JD site and the aftermarket site.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kevin,

Call these guys and ask for Ricky Heflin. If anybody can find you those parts Ricky can. Tell Ricky I (Randy) referred you to him from Tractor Forum and he usually gives a discount. Ricky is SHARP when it comes to finding tough to locate parts. 

http://www.hutsoninc.com/russellville.htm

1-800-726-7172


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I've got the pressure plate coming and the clutch disc is being resurfaced by a local clutch and brake company. 

My local JD dealer has a universal clutch alignment tool. I I'll take a look at it when I pick up the pilot and throw out bearings. In anyones experience, does the JD universal tool work for the double shaft of the clutch and pressure plate?


----------

